# كاريكاتير ابومحجوب



## Ramzi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*يا اخوان عنا بالاردن وفي واحد بيرسم كاريكاتورات تجنن*
*مستحيل يمر يوم بدون ما اشفه*
*انشاءالله انا حنزللكم اكبر عدد ممكن من كاريكاتوراته هون ...*
*نبدأ اليوم ..*
*

*


*

*



*

*


*

*​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا رمزي 
تسلم ايديك 
وانا عجبني ثاني واحد بتاع ماما والدراما 
الراجل معاه حق واكبر دليل انا عراقيه وبتكلم مصري وسوري وكل اللهجات بسبب الدراما العربيه:t19:
ونسيت العراقي تقريبا :shutup22:​


----------



## صوت الرب (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*



Ramzi قال:


> *يا اخوان عنا بالاردن وفي واحد بيرسم كاريكاتورات تجنن*[/SIZE][/URL]​


شكرا على الرسمات المضحكة يا Ramzi
و حابب أقولك أنو أنا من الأردن


----------



## Ramzi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا رمزي
> تسلم ايديك
> ...


شكرا يا فاديا لمرورك
انا من ورى المنتدى لهجتي صارت مصرية
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Ramzi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*



صوت الرب قال:


> شكرا على الرسمات المضحكة يا Ramzi
> و حابب أقولك أنو أنا من الأردن


 
اهلا بيك يا صوت الرب واهلا باهل الاردن ...
زادوا النشامى واحد
هلا عمي ...


----------



## املا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*

ابتسم انت مواطن اردني 

يسلمو يا رمزي 


> شكرا على الرسمات المضحكة يا Ramzi
> و حابب أقولك أنو أنا من الأردن


هلا يا قرابه


----------



## صوت الرب (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*



Ramzi قال:


> اهلا بيك يا صوت الرب واهلا باهل الاردن ...
> زادوا النشامى واحد
> هلا عمي ...


شكرا يا قرابة
أنت معزوم على منسف كركي


----------



## صوت الرب (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*



املا قال:


> هلا يا قرابه


أنت معزوم على منسف كركي 
تفضل


----------



## Ramzi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*



صوت الرب قال:


> شكرا يا قرابة
> أنت معزوم على منسف كركي


 
شو بعرفك يا قرابة ... بمنسف الشمال ..
بدك منسف من ايد شطناوية !!!!! اكيد بتعرفهم !!!!!


----------



## Ramzi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*



املا قال:


> ابتسم انت مواطن اردني
> 
> يسلمو يا رمزي
> 
> هلا يا قرابه


 

هلا عمي ....


----------



## صوت الرب (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*

هلا بأهل الشمال والله


----------



## Ramzi (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كاريكاتير ابومحجوب*


----------

